# Hi from Portugal



## f111_mac (Sep 17, 2006)

Just found this forum I am a cutaway nut and just an enthusiast of all aviation topics especially WW II aircraft.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2006)

And ur from one of the greatest countries in the world... Welcome..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------

